# LED Video Panels



## itie (Sep 3, 2010)

hey guys,

so im looking for led video panels. i have never used them and don't know of any. i work at a nonprofit art center, and we have a new church renting the space. they want to update the place and wanted to hang to projectors to project on the side of the stage. we already have one that hits on a roll down screen center stage. they dont like it so thats why they want to change it. but i was thinking that maybe we could do cheep video panels. what do you guys think, would it be better? 

thanks 
giovanni


----------



## BillESC (Sep 3, 2010)

There's no such thing as "cheap" video panels if you're looking for decent resolution.

We use Soft LED Screens which run about $ 2000.00 a square meter.

View My Video


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2010)

itie said:


> hey guys,
> 
> so im looking for led video panels. i have never used them and don't know of any. i work at a nonprofit art center, and we have a new church renting the space. they want to update the place and wanted to hang to projectors to project on the side of the stage. we already have one that hits on a roll down screen center stage. they dont like it so thats why they want to change it. but i was thinking that maybe we could do cheep video panels. what do you guys think, would it be better?



giovanni,

In my opinion, you would do better with projection. As Bill stated, there isn't a really cheap option for this and if you do go cheap, you probably won't like the look of it. Think of a JumboTron type of image at a sports venue. That's probably not what they are looking for. 

Some things to consider: viewing angle, viewing distance, pixel density (quality of image), and color representation. Of course these (plus other considerations) should be considered for any video presentation.

With projection, you will still have some hurdles, but I believe that it's a better option in this instance.


----------



## museav (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with the comments already offered. The more cost effective LED soft panels or curtains have a large spacing between individual pixel elements while higher pixel density units get quite expensive. If the goal is just to have color or some general images then the soft panels may work fine but for image magnification, legible text, etc. they may not be viable except in larger physical scale applications.

It is interesting that you represent the venue and not the church. Churches holding services in working theatres and cinemas typically either work with what is there or supply what else they need on a portable basis. Typically the financial commitment from a new church operating in such a facility would not justify the investment required for such changes and additions to the facility unless those changes also potentially benefited the venue in other ways.


----------



## itie (Sep 4, 2010)

ok thanks for the info. my reasons for wanting video panels were that the church can still use them for what they need it and i was thinking that we would use them more then projectors. like i said we have a projector already but i never use if for events. so adding to more doesnt sit well with me cause we simply dont need it. the church would be paying for it so its up to them but we have the final say if they can or cant do it. i thought we could meet in the middle with the video panels since we could use them and they could use them. but it seems like im just going to tell them to deal with the center projector. 

thanks
giovanni


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2010)

Just curious what you think that you would use the video panels for that you wouldn't use projection for? Or is it that you are considering lamp life on the projector and that is why you don't want to use it?


----------

